# LYFT line in Orlando



## bobby525 (Aug 16, 2017)

I noticed that you have two options now in Orlando. 

1. Lyft premier or 
2. Lyft, lyft line and lyft premier. 

What if you don't want Lyft line?....I guess there isn't a third choice


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lyft line started in Orlando?

Time to quit bro... Bad just got worse...


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

just looked at my Lyft rider app. .....Lyft line missing .... good thing


----------



## frickenlyft (Jan 6, 2018)

I heard an increase of fare from Lyft soon, Orlando NO WAY...Tampa $1.21 per mile, and Cape Canaveral $1.21, also Daytona Beach? Yup, you guessed $1.21, well Orlando is $.71 PER Mile since Feb 2017, I think Lyft is trying to get some lawsuits of Fare discrimination, Where is DOJ of Florida??? What are the labor law in FL? What are the lobar rights in FL? Where are the tips from Brazilians? Share Ride Drivers are Bad DEALS in FL. UBER/LYFT drivers, PLEASE SPEAK English. THIS IS America not SPIN OR Brazil, Start Tipping, don't be a freaking cheap asses, if you like to live in a rich America, please start tipping when you have been served in a restaurant or use any servicing industries, you know what I mean, if you are cheap, please go back to your country, I am cheap too, but I know to tip servers or share ride drivers. They are peoples like you, have family and gas to pay. A little tip can go a long way.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Lyft line started in Orlando?
> 
> Time to quit bro... Bad just got worse...


Line is no bargain, but at least it's WAY better than UberPoo. Poo pays around 18-20% less than X. Line pays the same as regular Lyft/X.

Line is still a PITA, and Lyft can be insufferable, but at least the pay is better than Poo.

Bad news is...if Lyft started Line, can Poo be far behind? Naw...



bobby525 said:


> What if you don't want Lyft line?....I guess there isn't a third choice


Lyft will not opt you out of Line. You can drive Premier/Plus only...or everything. But you can't "unselect" Line.

Same with UberPoo, BTW. Since October 2017, Uber has not allowed opting out of Poo. If you're currently opted out, you'll be switched back eventually.



Shine'ola said:


> just looked at my Lyft rider app. .....Lyft line missing .... good thing


It doesn't show as a separate listing.

First of all, it doesn't show on your APP at all. Tap your picture, then Dashboard. Then Vehicles. Then Ride Preferences.

You will have two options:

*Accept all eligible ride types*
Lyft, Line, Plus, Premier

*Accept Premium rides only*
Plus, Premier

You click/unclick to select between everything and Premier. If your vehicle does not qualify for Plus or Premier, you will have no option except ONline and OFFline.

But that doesn't mean you have no options. You can let Line requests expire without any real consequences. You'll get the whiny, childish emails, but just consider the source and ignore them. They won't deactivate you for a low acceptance rate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You can let Line requests expire without any real consequences. You'll get the whiny, childish emails, but just consider the source and ignore them. They won't deactivate you for a low acceptance rate.


This^^^^^^

If you aren't going for PDB then give zero fornicates about your acceptance rate. I look at Lyft's passive aggressive bullshit messages about acceptance rate as their version of Badges.


----------

